# Finally some relief, integrative doctors have saved me!!



## lawheel (Jul 10, 2008)

I've been on the boards before and like most of you have suffered endlessly with chronic fatigue, weight gain, and feeling like you will never feel like your old self again. After 4 years of doctors changing my dosage of Levoxyl up and down and telling me my test results were in the normal range, I was beginning to think I would have to live this way the rest of my life and felt depressed.

One day I was searching the web and found a website by ***********, an integrative health care doctor. You do have to purchase his information but it has changed my life. I will admit it has not been overnight. But as I have added in supplements, changed my diet and found my own integrative health doctor in my home town, for the first time in years I have hope.

I began some diet changes and supplementation and noticed an improvement in my clarity of thinking and with the extreme fatigue.

After extensive blood work, she found my vitamin D3 extremely low as well as my Iron, which are both very common with Hashi patients. No other doctor ever told me that before. I am on a lot of supplements and vitamins now and also had another increase in my Levoxyl since my blood test also showed my TSH levels had climbed up to 12 again. It just never seems to stabilize.

I was also told to exercise as much as I could since that would help with the healthy state of the thyroid. I've slowly worked up the energy and now have been working out 1 1/2 hours a day, some in the morning some at night. I even lost about 3 pounds. I'd like to lose about 35 more, but at this point I was so happy just to have a little energy back.

The integrative health doctor told me it would take time and not to expect overnight results. But after about a month on the added supplements, some diet changes, I have an incredible change in my energy level, my thinking and concentration, even my skin isn't as dry and I haven't experienced many of the symptoms I've had for years.

Also, I've been to so many doctors, endocrinologists, internists, regular family doctors and finally found the integrative health doctor!!! They understand and get it!! Even if your results are normal they know that you need help!

I promised myself if I had any results I would write to everyone on the board and let them know because I know how frustrating and hopeless it feels sometimes. I hope that some of this information may help some of you.

I'll keep you updated on anything else my integrative health doctor tells me! Good luck!!


----------

